# Tricycle identification, please



## marius.suiram (Nov 5, 2016)

This is the trike.
Any idea of maker and period?
thanks, Marius


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 5, 2016)

looks like early 60s murry


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 7, 2016)

with an add on seat, seat is not original......love these lil trikes


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 8, 2016)

im pretty sure the seat is original.


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 8, 2016)

bobsbikes said:


> im pretty sure the seat is original.



you might be right......


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 9, 2016)

i have seen them in the green an white thats the first blue been looking for my info on them 
cant seem to find it but i will keep looking


----------

